# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Renault & Citroen SN calcs Rcd Tools 0.0.4.12

## Shamseldeen Victory

Renault & Citroen SN calcs Rcd Tools 0.0.4.12  Rcd Tools 0.0.4.12 - Renault & Citroen SN calcs  *Latest Update :* *- Citroen ver1 by Blaupunkt - general calculator
- Citroen ver2 by Blaupunkt - general calculator
- Citroen ver3 by Blaupunkt - general calculator
- Renault by Blaupunkt - general calculator*  *and few radios:*  *- Chorus M4, 7 648 245 380, 4B0 035 152B, AUZ1Z2, hc705b32 by Blaupunkt
- Honda, 2TC0 MF721A0, 39101-S5P-A510-M1, 24c04 by Alpine
- Mercedes-Benz, AL2197, A 170 820 00 86, 24c02 by Alpine
- Skoda, Stream CD MP3, 1Z0 035 161C, SKZ7Z2J, hc9s12 by Visteon
- Skoda, Stream CD MP3, 5J0 035 161, SK7Z2I, hc9s12 by Visteon
- VW, Beta 4, 9.18254-83, 1HO 035 152, VWZ2Z2, hc11e9 by Grundig
- VW, Premium 5, 1J0 035 180B, VWZ4Z7, 24c04 by Delco
- VW, Premium 5, 1JM 035 157A, VWZ4Z7, 24c04 by Delco* 
Get autoupdate - run rcd2.exe or download and use installer:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * Best Regards* *Martech Team* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد

----------

